# Internet IP



## d4kine (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo.
  Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schonmal, falls ein ähnlicher Tread schon existiert.

  Also mein Problem ist folgendes:
  • Ich möchte meine Ip Adresse in einem programm Anzeigen lassen
  • Es soll nicht meine lokale (192.168.0.1) sondern meine internet ip angezeigt (12.3.45.67) werden
  • Ich habe einen Router

 Warum ich das brauche ist DynDNS. Die interne Dns-Funktion des Routers funktioniert nicht richtig und deshalb wollte ich ein Programm schreiben, was meine IP-Adresse als Link an DynDns sendet.

  Ich hoffe alle wissen und was ich meine und jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## Shakie (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab da mit einer schnellen Suche nur das hier gefunden: http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_1238.html
Aber da solltes es sicherlich bessere Varianten geben, einfach mal


----------



## d4kine (5. Dezember 2005)

Naja, im Moment hab ichs auch über ein PHP-Skript laufen. es nervt nur immer, den Apache Server anzuschmeissen, die datei zu öffnen udn dann weider zu schließen. Da wäre ein prog, was kurz die IPbeim Systemstart sendet einfacher 
 Danke Shakie, ich werds mal testen


----------



## uzge77 (12. Dezember 2005)

über dos (shell) ip config dann die textdatei auslesen


----------



## Shakie (12. Dezember 2005)

Aber "ipconfig" kann doch nur die LAN-Adresse ausgeben, wenn also ein Router mit im Spiel ist dann funktioniert es nicht mehr.


----------



## pking (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Die lösung von vbarchiv ist viel zu kompliziert.


```
Option Explicit:
Private Declare Function URLDownloadToFile Lib "urlmon.dll" _
Alias "URLDownloadToFileA" (ByVal pCaller As Long, _
ByVal szURL As String, ByVal szFileName As String, _
ByVal Reserved As Long, ByVal fnCB As Long) As Long
Public Function FileExists(sFile As String) As Boolean
FileExists = CBool(Dir(sFile) <> "")
End Function
Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim retval As Long
Dim nrv, zeile As String
nrv = FreeFile
retval = URLDownloadToFile(0, "http://www.ipinfo.leicotech.de/index.htm", Split(Environ$("windir"), "\")(0) & Chr(92) & "ip.txt", 0, 0)
 
ReDim txtRows(0)
 
If FileExists(Split(Environ$("windir"), "\")(0) & Chr(92) & "ip.txt") Then
Open (Split(Environ$("windir"), "\")(0) & Chr(92) & "ip.txt") For Input As #nrv
While Not EOF(nrv)
	Line Input #nrv, zeile
	 If InStr(1, zeile, ".") Then
txtRows(UBound(txtRows)) = zeile
			ReDim Preserve txtRows(UBound(txtRows) + 1)
End If
Wend
Close #nrv
Else
MsgBox "IP nicht gefunden"
End If
MsgBox txtRows(Int(Rnd(1) * UBound(txtRows)))
End Sub
```
 Dann noch ggf. die Datei ip.txt zum schluss löschen. 




			
				uzge77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> über dos (shell) ip config dann die textdatei auslesen




```
ipconfig > D:\bla.txt
```
Woher weisst Du jetzt welcher ETH0 aktiv im Internet ist und welcher nicht?
Ich hab 3 Netzwerkkarten.




gruss,
pking


----------



## uzge77 (13. Dezember 2005)

> Woher weisst Du jetzt welcher ETH0 aktiv im Internet ist und welcher nicht?
> Ich hab 3 Netzwerkkarten.
> gruss,
> pking



ich habe nur eine da geht es , aber dein code ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## d4kine (30. Dezember 2005)

jojo, danke danke :=)
 es kommt aber aufs gleiche raus, wie ich es habe.
 ich hab ein webbrowser fenster, was die page (http://www.ipinfo.leicotech.de/index.htm) ausliest und mir die werte in ein textfeld ausgibt. trotzdem danke für die hilfe


----------

